# AEP this weekend



## FishJunky (May 20, 2004)

Whats everyones thoughts on the fishing at AEP this coming weekend? Do you think the LM are going to start storing up for the fall now that it's cooling down? I'm going to be there and was just wandering what everyones opinon was. I think they are going to start biting good with fall like weather coming in now.


----------



## fisheye (Apr 11, 2004)

I'm heading to AEP later today and tomorrow for a little fishing. I'll let you know if I do well.


----------



## shroomhunter (Aug 6, 2004)

They should be blasting topwaters by the weekend, I think you know which topwater lure they want down there I may drive down this weekend where are you staying Fishjunky, K as always?


----------



## kingjohn (Apr 23, 2004)

this cold snap could be good,,its about 70 here now!

Hope things have been well! Its duck days or id grab the little gen3 and head over


----------



## FishJunky (May 20, 2004)

I'll be at K with some other guys. Stop by. I'll be in my Red ford ranger. Hope to see you down there.


----------



## gf319804 (Mar 6, 2007)

Me and a buddy headed up to aep for 6 hours today, didn't do the greatest...first time in a while. The bite was extremely slow. We caught less that 10 fish between us, the biggest being 18, and the rest smaller that 12. It was really wierd, almost like these cold mornings has their jaws wired shut. We really didn't even see that many bass cruising in one of the best boat ponds I have found. I don't know what was up with it, but hope you guys have better luck than we did!


----------



## FishJunky (May 20, 2004)

Give it another day or two for this cold front to move out and I think it will be great.


----------



## jeffgummy (Dec 13, 2004)

we'll see, I think the fishing would have been really tough today, that was a major cold front, we'll have blue skies tomorrow and then things will start to get better on friday. Just in time for our tourney.


----------



## bronzebackyac (Apr 19, 2005)

I'm going to be down there this weekend too. The LM have been tearing up topewater down in southern ohio for about three weeks, so hopefully they do the same there. Beter bring your longjons it's gonna be a cold one. 39 degrees on Sat night. I'll be in a green chevy S-10 ZR-2. We will probably camp at K too.


----------



## FloridaFishTransplant (Jun 15, 2005)

The top water has been great the past 2 weeks , fish are so active they have been pushing the bait up on shore from 6:00 pm to dark. We went out this morning for 3 hours and landed 37 bass between me and my daughter. The biggest was almost 5 lbs which is her biggest bass ever , several were between 1 and 3 lbs. It's great being able to fish every day when time permits.


----------



## FishJunky (May 20, 2004)

You been fishing AEP Florida?


----------



## bronzebackyac (Apr 19, 2005)

if the topwater bite is not happining, I have about 10 dozen creek chubs to entice them with. They won't be able to resist! They might think it's thanksgiving already.


----------



## FloridaFishTransplant (Jun 15, 2005)

FishJunky said:


> You been fishing AEP Florida?


Yes , WE fish it every chance we get. I live right down the road on 83 , only takes 10 minutes to get to the Hook Lake and 25 minutes to get to my honey holes.


----------



## flattiesinohio (Sep 30, 2007)

i never fished at aep but am interrested maybe ya'll can give me some pointers to start me off


----------



## FishJunky (May 20, 2004)

Aep was somewhat slow this weekend. 8 of us camped at K. Fish were caught but not alot of numbers. My best day was Sunday. I caught 11 LM and miss a few out of one pond. Over all it was a great weekend to camp and fish and spend some time with friends.


----------



## bronzebackyac (Apr 19, 2005)

It was a little slow for us too. We also camped at K. We were at the opposite end of you guys all the way at the last spot. We caught fish but nothing to brag about. They were not hitting topwater or plastics very well.


----------



## FishJunky (May 20, 2004)

We were at the very first spot on the lake. We caught most of our fish on Senkos. I caught quite a few fish on top water and a floating plastic jerk shad fished fast on the top.


----------

